# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Is Dulux Acratex worth it vs std cement render that you paint

## DaleBlack

Hi 
Masonary brick wall around a salt water pool, used to have cement render. I chipped it all off and in many cases it was drummy and huge sections just delaminated off. 
I can get it rendered again with cement render or go with the Dulux Acratex system which will be  Renderwall 20kg bag product plus additive Acra Bond - leave for 2 weeksAcra Prime water based sealer - leave one dayAcra Shield x 2 coats - supposedly 6 times thicker than the Weathershield product and more elastic so less prone to cracking  
Obviously price will be alot more for Acratex, inc the guy coming back on multiple days, plus apparently you have to be careful to go with a 'approved guy'. With the cement render option, Id get him in once and then paint it myself with Weathershield or Solver Duraguard after waiting 28 days
.
But i dont want a delaminating job in 5 years time.  
any opinions?

----------


## r3nov8or

'rendwall' doesn't Google well for me, but I guess it's preparing the surface for new render. Excellent preparation will be required for any method if you want it to last a very long time.

----------


## DaleBlack

> 'rendwall' doesn't Google well for me, but I guess it's preparing the surface for new render. Excellent preparation will be required for any method if you want it to last a very long time.

  hi, sorry mistype, see above now, hyperlink added, its a brand name for a Dulux product

----------


## pharmaboy2

Look into rockcote - that seems to be far the most popular product for renderers.  You can get an acrylic that's coloured right through, so it's pretty much a permanent solution

----------


## woodbe

We rendered our garage with Acratex in 2004. It is block construction so it was rendered flat and then acratex on top. 
The most exposed areas are the window sills, and you can see some wear. It has colour all the way through it and some fine quartz looking stuff in it which must help it stick around. Most of the render looks untouched.

----------


## Bloss

Or simply two or coats of acrylic paint on the masonry . . . colour and brand of your choice

----------


## r3nov8or

Re your original options, wondering why you need the thick Renderwall first? Is the wall in a pretty rough state, or is there some other reason?

----------


## DaleBlack

Hi  
here is some images, noting the wall did have render on it and I used a rotary hammer drill with chisel bit to remove it due to cracking and also  large drummy areas.   
I dont want to just paint it as you will see the individual brick outlines underneath, we want a smooth finish. The renderwall was only mentioned as its part of the Dulux Acratex system. 
But even if i just go with having it re rendered, I wonder what can be done to prevent it turning drummy again. How should i prepare this substrate any better? maybe bondcrete 24 hours before?

----------

